

How a New Startup Generated 17,584 Visitors in One Day - styledoesmatter
http://backlinko.com/viral-marketing

======
bhartzer
Identify gaps... isn't that what startups do anyway? Fill a gap?

~~~
styledoesmatter
Pretty much. It's the same approach, just with content.

